# Anyone else grossing over $3,000 weekly???



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 110 hours.

also lost me since set your own surge is toast. 

all 'n all. just lost. :roflmao: 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


Is this an annual thing now?

At 110 hours a week I believe I would have to sleep out of my car, id probably make around 5-6k right now.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice j


RideShare_Hustler said:


> Is this an annual thing now?
> 
> At 110 hours a week I believe I would have to sleep out of my car, id probably make around 5-6k right now.
> 
> Nice job! Where are you located to make those earnings? I dont "work" 110 hours, thats just my online hours, a lot of time im running errands or doing other things and take the 5x rides as they come. You can see "active hours" and "online hours" there is a big gap.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Nice j


NYC


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Gov baker and Mass legislature screwed us out of decent pay, and uber was all too happy.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

40-50+/hr is Uber Black money easily.. 

Great to know that someone can be a millionaire by doing uber..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


I'm jealous of the 256 points.

Post what you make with Charlotte Surge and Upfront Pricing in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

That's too many hours.

I did 1820 this week in 5 days 41 hours. Don't kill yourself OP


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey @25rides7daysaweek 
This guy has you beat. He does 16Hoursonline7daysaweek


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you have shower and rest room in your Prius ? God man 110h that’s a lot!


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Sonny06 said:


> Do you have shower and rest room in your Prius ? God man 110h that's a lot!


I like the hustle&#128517; uber feels like a slot machine that always pays out


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> I like the hustle&#128517; uber feels like a slot machine that always pays out


Wait that ants goes back


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

110 hours a week, and after all that, Uber doesn’t care about you any more, and will deactivate you for any small reason they want.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

TobyD said:


> 110 hours a week, and after all that, Uber doesn't care about you any more, and will deactivate you for any small reason they want.


Thank you to be diamond driver tho.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> NYC


Dont you have to have a special licence to drive in NYC? And how is the cost of living there?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm jealous of the 256 points.
> 
> Post what you make with Charlotte Surge and Upfront Pricing in the upcoming weeks.


Once they rollout the new changes, it will also reflect in pay for sure...ill post later what the results are



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Is this an annual thing now?
> 
> At 110 hours a week I believe I would have to sleep out of my car, id probably make around 5-6k right now.
> 
> View attachment 587079


I do sleep out of my car&#128517;



Soldiering said:


> That's too many hours.
> 
> I did 1820 this week in 5 days 41 hours. Don't kill yourself OP


Dont worry, there are gaps in between rides where i can rest if i flip on the fare multiplier



Soldiering said:


> That's too many hours.
> 
> I did 1820 this week in 5 days 41 hours. Don't kill yourself OP


Dont worry, there are gaps in between rides where i can rest if i flip on the fare multiplier



Soldiering said:


> That's too many hours.
> 
> I did 1820 this week in 5 days 41 hours. Don't kill yourself OP


Dont worry, there are gaps in between rides where i can rest if i flip on the fare multiplier



cman5555 said:


> Once they rollout the new changes, it will also reflect in pay for sure...ill post later what the results are
> 
> 
> I do sleep out of my car&#128517;
> ...


Obviously a glitch in the system made this post come out 3 times? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

u should drive big long semi trucks like the ones that deliver coca cola or budwiser. that way you dont need to bust up your own personal car... you also dont need to work 110 hr/week.. you get benefits and other crap. I heard they make 6 figures.

since u are proven to be a work machine who is hungry for $$, you can try truck driving jobs..


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> u should drive big long semi trucks like the ones that deliver coca cola or budwiser. that way you dont need to bust up your own personal car... you also dont need to work 110 hr/week.. you get benefits and other crap. I heard they make 6 figures.
> 
> since u are proven to be a work machine who is hungry for $$, you can try truck driving jobs..


I cant drive long stretches of highway, ive tried..its hypnotizing and ill fall asleep driving. In the city I can easily do 14+ hours daily no problem because of the stop and go. I bought my 2010 prius for 4k on craigslist, if it breaks down, ill buy another one, easy and cheap enough to replace, pays for itself in a couple weeks. My dad was a truck driver was netting around 6k monthly, but drivers who own their own truck can make up to 12k monthly not including expenses, so its variable. Im happy with my uber hustle


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> I cant drive long stretches of highway, ive tried..its hypnotizing and ill fall asleep driving. In the city I can easily do 14+ hours daily no problem because of the stop and go. I bought my 2010 prius for 4k on craigslist, if it breaks down, ill buy another one, easy and cheap enough to replace, pays for itself in a couple weeks. My dad was a truck driver was netting around 6k monthly, but drivers who own their own truck can make up to 12k monthly not including expenses, so its variable. Im happy with my uber hustle


That's a steal on a priu. Good for you.

I have two myself. My 09 cost 5400 an my 13 was 7300. They have both paid for themselves an then some.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> That's a steal on a priu. Good for you.
> 
> I have two myself. My 09 cost 5400 an my 13 was 7300. They have both paid for themselves an then some.


Love the prius, great cars, good on gas, last a long time and cheap to replace) i am thinking i should buy another one as a backup


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

7 years 20k plus rides
Nice pays. But imho when you log in 100 hours your brain is working 100 hours so you need payed for it.
$30 hour less taxes and expense = $3000 a week so less than $30 an hour. And NFW are you not legally getting around IRS so that's say $3000 less .let's use 15 % $450 tax. . Your puris expense is low . 
What kills me is you guys doing 7 days a week. I can do 2k plus in 5 days. Never sat. Or sunday with this dollar surge crap. Is sat or sunday better yes. I had my share of event bar close surge work. 
But nice pays thanks for posting. And if no schooling that's a great pay.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


I'm close to it. About $2800 avg last few weeks. Just incredible market conditions for drivers now!


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm close to it. About $2800 avg last few weeks. Just incredible market conditions for drivers now!


Yes im loving it)) and good job)


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


My Uber app dont show active time 

Impressive, max is about 114 hours a week


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I did one week about 84 hours made $3300


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Been a connecticut/fairfield county driver for 7 years. You'd think I'd stop being a dumbass and start working in NY but no I can't learn gud.
ignore those hour totals, just for my own comparing numbers


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I could destroy 3K if I worked a full week.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


So, the 50K question is what happens when the surge multiplier is removed? Can you even hit $1500 /week after >100 hours? LOL


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> View attachment 594422
> 
> 
> Been a connecticut/fairfield county driver for 7 years. You'd think I'd stop being a dumbass and start working in NY but no I can't learn gud.
> ignore those hour totals, just for my own comparing numbers


Impressive, good job, youre killing it)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, the 50K question is what happens when the surge multiplier is removed? Can you even hit $1500 /week after >100 hours? LOL


Yes absolutely, before the pandemic or the multiplier I was getting over 3k weekly. This week grossed about $3800 in san francisco.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


I've never grossed more than $2,050 in one week in Minneapolis-Saint Paul. Oddly enough, this past week was one of the two weeks I've done that. I had to be online 54 hours to do it. So my average hourly gross income for that week was $38/hr. I have made as much as $45 per hour in one week with less driving time, but that week had bad snow, which almost always bumps up my average hourly.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Anyone grossing over $3000 weekly? Based in california and use the fare multiplier regularly (for the few weeks that are left anyway). Would be interesting to see others weekly results and strategies.


Ha


----------

